# [RISOLTO] Problema wireless

## makaveli87

Per colpa di una mia cavolata ho dovuto reinstallare tutto da capo (!!!) e ora sono qui con un gentoo nuovo di zecca ma con un problema:

Connessione wireless: Non riesco ad impostare lo script d'avvio!

Ecco i due file che ho modificato:

/etc/conf.d/net

(PS: la eth0 ha lo stesso indirizzo della wlan0 ma non è mai accesa...)

```

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.1.1"

dns_domain_wlan0="homenetwork"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.6/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.6/24" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_Apple_Network=" s:************ key enc restricted"

preferred_aps=( "Apple Network" )

config_Apple_Network=( "192.168.1.6/24 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_Apple_Network=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

#dns_servers_Apple_Network=( "192.168.1.1" )

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

config_Apple_Network=( "192.168.1.6/24 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_Apple_Network=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

#dns_server_Apple_Network=( "192.168.1.1" )

essid_wlan0="Apple Network"

key_Apple_Network="s:**********  enc restricted"

preferred_aps=( "Apple Network" )

```

Ho modificato tutti e due perchè non capisco qual'è che ha la preferenza... 

COmunque in tutti i casi non parte! Proprio non gli assegna l'indirizzo IP (e di conseguenza non si connette neanche alla lan).

Inoltre /etc/resolv.conf è cancellato ad ogni avvio!

PS:

E' normale che pidgin non emetta suoni? (mp3, video suonano... non so che altro provare...)

----------

## makaveli87

Scusate l'up.... però se non risolvo tutti i servizi come cups mi fa partire la rete... che naturalmente non parte e quindi mi bloccano tutto...

Dove è che sbaglio nella configurazione?

----------

## Peach

1) /etc/conf.d/wireless è ormai deprecato, dovresti spostare quelle linee in "net"

2) che errore ti da?

3) la rete è criptata WEP? hai necessità dell'uso di WPA? se la seconda è vera allora conviene usare da subito wpa_supplicant e configurarlo adeguatamente, altrimenti può andare bene l'uso che ne hai fatto delle chiavi d'autenticazione...

----------

## makaveli87

Allora... ho eliminato (fulito) il file /etc/conf.d/wireless e questo è il nuovo /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

#dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.1.1"

dns_domain_wlan0="homenetwork"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.6/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_Apple_Network=( "192.168.1.6/24 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_Apple_Network=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

dns_server_Apple_Network=( "192.168.1.1" )

essid_wlan0="Apple Network"

key_Apple_Network=" s:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx key restricted"

preferred_aps=( "Apple Network" )
```

Non funziona ancora.

La chiave è WEP

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 2) che errore ti da?

 

----------

## magowiz

Anche io tempo fa avevo avuto un problema con la scheda wireless, con l'aggiornamento mi ero dimenticato di rimuovere i file /etc/init.d/net.* tranne il lo e ricrearli come collegamenti simbolici a net.lo . Prova a verificare questo, se è già così l'errore è nella configurazione, come altra prova puoi provare a modificare quel restricted con enc open.

----------

## makaveli87

Semplicemente 

```

gentoohost init.d # ./net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig ip6to4 system

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:E0:98:D2:1D:A6 ...              [ ok ]

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Connecting to "Apple Network" in managed mode (WEP enabled - restricted) ...                                                                         [ !! ]

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start

gentoohost init.d # 

```

Ho provato ad eliminare net.wlan0 e rifare il link... stesso problema..

La chiava è restricted comunque...

----------

## magowiz

il /var/log/messages cosa ti dice?

----------

## makaveli87

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> il /var/log/messages cosa ti dice?

 

Niente... solo questo:

```

May 15 21:12:31 gentoohost rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

May 15 21:12:31 gentoohost rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start

```

----------

## matteo.pata

Hai settato i moduli del kernel per il wep:

sono sotto networking:

```

IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.x) = M

IEEE 802.11i WEP CCMP support = M

IEEE 802.11i WEP TKI encryption  = M

```

----------

## makaveli87

Sulla rete riesco a connettermi, a mano però. Inoltre il kernel è lo stesso che avevo nella precedente installazione (mi son portato dietro il config e il kernel..) e li andava tutto.

----------

## makaveli87

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> Hai settato i moduli del kernel per il wep:
> 
> sono sotto networking:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non ce li avevo, ma anche aggiungendoli non cambia niente

----------

## xveilsidex

Ke skeda wireless hai?

----------

## makaveli87

mmm forse non sono stato abbastanza chiaro...

Su internet ci vado.. Riesco a connettermi e ad usare la scheda wireless (per rispondere alla domanda precedente.. uso ndiswrapper, la scheda ha un chip texas-instrument.. ma non ricordo il modello preciso..).

Per la precisione questo è uno scipt che ho fatto e che lancio ad ogni avvio:

```

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1">> /etc/resolv.conf

iwconfig wlan0 essid "Apple Network"

iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:11:24:95:2D:D4

```

Come si vede non imposto neanche la chiave Wep perchè se la ricoda la scheda!

Il problema è che non riesco a far gestire la scheda allo script init.

Il problema è quello riportato qualche post sopra

----------

## GNUtoo

il chip non e un acx111?

----------

## makaveli87

 *GNUtoo wrote:*   

> il chip non e un acx111?

 

forse si... ma aveva dei problemi coi driver ACX 111.. funziona meglio con ndiswrapper

----------

## makaveli87

Ho risolto!

Approfittando del cambio adsl e del modem (da router a modem ho tolto il NAT), ho anche riattivato il dhcp e riscritto da capo il file...

Il problema comunque secondo me è che devo specificare a mano a che AP collegarsi (l'indirizzo mac) e ora funziona.

----------

